# Easy Dessert Kabob



## letscook (Aug 27, 2009)

Got this in my kraft email thought what a great idea for doing a barbque and need a easy dessert

Strawberry-Cream Puff Kabobs Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Cake Decorating (Sep 6, 2009)

Now this is a great recipe. Simple to prep and light on the stomach. You can create a pretty nice presentation as well.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 6, 2009)

i got this too, looks and sounds just great.


----------



## letscook (Sep 7, 2009)

I did these after seeing them for a family gathering -- Huge hit - especially the lil ones.  I did add some blueberries also.  drizzled with white and dark chocolate. 
after having a menu of barbq chicken, hamburger, hotdog, hot sausage, salt potatoes, corn on the cob, many different salads,baked beans,  relish plates  these were a welcomed surpise and not one left.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 7, 2009)

What a cool idea and they look good!


----------

